# IRC: Oathbound



## Vaxalon (May 29, 2004)

I am going to download the Oathbound PDF, but only if I'm going to use it. 

I want to see at least four postings here, with a list of evenings that you can play, 8pm to midnight, eastern time. 

The game will be in IRC, psionics server. 

Exact nature of the game will depend on the players who sign up... we'll discuss it. 

You don't need to have the Oathbound book to play.


----------



## Wolfspirit (May 29, 2004)

Huzzah!  Heh, any night except Tues and Thurs is good for me, Wednesday being a bit rough because its between the other 2 nights I game.  Hope we get some turnout here.


----------



## Vaxalon (May 29, 2004)

Characters will be seventh level, none of which may be natives of the Forge.

We will use the core rules, plus I have the following books available if you want to pull in a prestige class:

Traps and Treachery
Dynasties and Demagogues
City Works

In addition, I will be using "Elements of Magic Revised" for "native" spellcasters.  Visitors will have the chance to learn this style, and even convert their existing levels to Mage levels, if they gain access to the appropriate teachers.


----------



## Vaxalon (May 29, 2004)

At this point, we will probably be playing either friday or saturday night, unless there's a strong objection.


----------



## LadyIslay (May 30, 2004)

I'm interested.  Saturdays work for me.  Not interested in an 'evil' game, but, of course, it isn't as though I have to play.  I shall explore the setting a bit more when I get home (on Monday) where I can browse websites and such with something better than dial-up.


----------



## Vaxalon (May 30, 2004)

I don't think Oathbound is any more evil than any other campaign setting.


----------



## Wolfspirit (May 30, 2004)

Well, I'm personally a more "heroic" gamer myself.


----------



## Vaxalon (May 30, 2004)

You can get the OGC for Oathbound from:

The Hub


----------



## Vaxalon (May 31, 2004)

Currently, I'm looking at 5pm to 8pm saturdays.  Is that okay with you guys?


----------



## Vaxalon (Jun 2, 2004)

Send characters to othaherzog@yahoo.com

Roll stats as 4d6 drop lowest... get online with me to roll them.

Standard equipment for 7th level character is 19,000gp.

We'll meet this saturday in #oathbound.


----------



## Wolfspirit (Jun 3, 2004)

Hehehehe.  Word for word from chat.

* Wolfspirit squinty eyes
<Wolfspirit> Golem, don't make me destroy you
<Wolfspirit> 4d6dlx6
* Golem Stat 1 is ( 6 1 5 4 ) = 15
* Golem Stat 2 is ( 4 4 6 3 ) = 14
* Golem Stat 3 is ( 5 6 3 5 ) = 16
* Golem Stat 4 is ( 1 2 6 5 ) = 13
* Golem Stat 5 is ( 2 3 1 2 ) = 7
* Golem Stat 6 is ( 4 1 3 6 ) = 13
* Wolfspirit destroys Golem
* Golem has quit IRC (User has been mind-ripped)
* Wolfspirit cheers!


----------



## Vaxalon (Jun 14, 2004)

Bump.

Still seeking players.  Meeting time is the same, saturdays 5pm eastern time.


----------



## Viktel (Jun 18, 2004)

Victory is mine!

now that I have the ability to post I can express my interest in joining this game. Wolfspirit was just to convincing for me to resist his recruiting offer.


----------



## Argos (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, what Vik said


----------



## Vaxalon (Jun 20, 2004)

Catch me online and we'll talk, Argos...


----------



## Vaxalon (Nov 2, 2004)

We're experiencing some of the usual IRC player attrition in this game, and we could use two or three new players.

Email me if you're interested in joining.  Details are already in the thread.


----------

